# Another good year for chilies in Kent



## wade (Aug 15, 2017)

Another good year for chilies this year - both in the greenhouse and outside

Hungarian Hot Wax













Hungarian Hot Wax.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 15, 2017






Ancho (Poblano)













Ancho.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 15, 2017






Cayenne - Some are over 12" long













Cayenne.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 15, 2017


----------



## valve90210 (Aug 16, 2017)

Looking good, I've got a few scotch bonnets growing nicely too, just hope they get enough sun to actually ripen and get some heat in them :)


----------



## martyn c (Aug 16, 2017)

Good stuff, ours haven't even started to fruit ...... and they're inn a poly tunnel as well


----------



## tallbm (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice!  I think I need to put some bone meal on my plants.  They aren't producing any flowers anymore.


----------

